# Splash não funciona no arranque [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Boas,

Para não variar cá estou eu com mais uma dor de cabeça  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Segui este HOWTO http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Comecei por adicionar uma imagem ao Grub e depois tentei adicionar a imagem a consola com o pacote splashutils e aqui e que a coisa começou a não funcionar   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Mad: 

Estou a utilizar um monitor de 15 polegadas pelo que estou a apontar para a resolução de 800x600-32@75 resolução que o monitor suporta sem problemas.

Se eu executar o comando splash_manager --theme=gentoo --cmd=set --tty=1 a consola fica com a imagem a funcionar correctamente   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Suponho então que o kernel + Frame Buffer esteja ok e que haja algum erro na configuração do menu.lst do grub mas  já dei sei la quantas voltas e não estou a conseguir que a imagem aparece no arranque do PC   :Mad: 

No arranque parece que o PC tenta mudar para o modo gráfico mas imagem nada   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

Cat /proc/fb0/modes |grep 800x600

800x600-8

800x600-16

800x600-32

```

```

fdisk -l

/dev/hda1   *           1         638     5124703+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2             639        1276     5124735    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3            1277        1307      249007+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda4            1308        2491     9510480    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            1308        1323      128488+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6            1324        2491     9381928+  83  Linux

```

```

ls /boot -l

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  693073 May  1 16:16 System.map-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Mar 10 15:15 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  549046 May  1 17:03 fbsplash-gentoo-800x600

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    1024 Mar 24 19:09 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1214928 May  1 16:16 kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

drwx------ 2 root root    1024 Apr 24 19:29 lost+found

```

```

cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

# Boot automatically after 10 secs.

timeout 10

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Splash image to show behind grub.

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting Gentoo

title  Gentoo Linux 2.6 Kernel

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda6

append="apm=on acpi=on video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,800x600-32@75 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gentoo console=tty1"

readonly

initrd (hd0,4)/boot/fbsplash-gentoo-800x600

<OUTPUT CORTADO>

```

Já testei na linha do kernel  mtrr / mtrr:1 / mtrr:2 / mtrr:3 / console=tty1 / CONSOLE=tty1 / console=/dev/tty1 / CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 e continuo na mesma ... hoje o disco já foi testado duas vezes de tantas vezes que reiniciei o PC   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## thiagonunes

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda6
> 
> append="apm=on acpi=on video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,800x600-32@75 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gentoo console=tty1"
> 
> readonly 
> ...

 

Que raio de append é esse? Isso não é lilo, eu nunca vi isso no grub.

Uso assim e funciona tranquilo: (é tudo em uma linha)

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet splash=silent,fadein console=tty1

```

Não uso vesafb-tng porque não funciona nessa placa via aqui.

Acho que o que você quer é o seguinte:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda6 apm=on acpi=on video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,800x600-32@75 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:gentoo console=tty1 readonly

```

Mas... "apm=on" e "acpi=on" são coisas desnecessárias e mutuamente exclusivas.

Do help sobre acpi da configuração do kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux ACPI provides a robust functional replacement for several legacy configuration and power management interfaces, including the Plug-and-Play BIOS specification (PnP BIOS), the MultiProcessor Specification (MPS), and the Advanced Power Management (APM) specification. If both ACPI and APM support are configured, whichever is loaded first shall be used.
> 
> 

 

Eu só uso acpi e ele funciona sem precisar ativar por parâmetro do kernel.

Além disso você não especificou seu mtrr, o que vai fazer com que seja usado o padrão, que se eu não me engano é o 0, o que vai deixar o desempenho do seu framebuffer bem ruim. Use o 3 que fica uma bomba.

A opção readonly não tem a menor necessidade para um computador desktop comum, nem sei lhe dizer agora em qual situação ela seria necessária. Talvez para um livecd seja útil.

E para acabar, você pode dar ctrl + c nessas checagens rotineiras do e2fsck, ele nem te xinga tanto assim e ainda passa de novo no próximo boot :P.

A propósito, ta tentando ativar framebuffer no pentium 100?

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Que raio de append é esse? Isso não é lilo, eu nunca vi isso no grub.
> 
> Uso assim e funciona tranquilo: (é tudo em uma linha)
> ...

 

Fui de novo ao manual e tem razão o append esta apenas no lilo, não sei como fiz este erro  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Eu sei que li o manual rapidamente mas pelo numero de vezes que o li devia ter dado conta ....  :Mad:   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Não uso vesafb-tng porque não funciona nessa placa via aqui.
> 
> 

 

Eu testei com vesafb-tng porque no manual diz que esta e mais recente e como o comando splash_manager --theme=gentoo --cmd=set --tty=1 funciona não testei vesafb.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Acho que o que você quer é o seguinte:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vou testar assim que conseguir um espaço na bancada de testes .... não tenho outro lugar neste momento disponível para ligar o PC   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mas... "apm=on" e "acpi=on" são coisas desnecessárias e mutuamente exclusivas.
> 
> Do help sobre acpi da configuração do kernel:
> ...

 

Neste momento prefiro não me vou pronunciar pois estou a tentar dar um jeito de conseguir hibernação no Gentoo e ainda estou a fazer testes .... ou a partir pedra como preferires ....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Além disso você não especificou seu mtrr, o que vai fazer com que seja usado o padrão, que se eu não me engano é o 0, o que vai deixar o desempenho do seu framebuffer bem ruim. Use o 3 que fica uma bomba.
> 
> 

 

Já tinha testado com mtrr mtrr:0 mtrr:1 mtrr:2 e mtrr:3 como indicas mas como não aparecia nada no boot dexei a ultima opção que testei mas vou corrigir obrigado   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A opção readonly não tem a menor necessidade para um computador desktop comum, nem sei lhe dizer agora em qual situação ela seria necessária. Talvez para um livecd seja útil.
> 
> 

 

São hábitos de um administrador de redes .... difíceis de largar mesmo num PC pessoal ....   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E para acabar, você pode dar ctrl + c nessas checagens rotineiras do e2fsck, ele nem te xinga tanto assim e ainda passa de novo no próximo boot .
> 
> 

 

Eu sei só o escrevi para se perceber o numero de vezes e tentativas que fiz para conseguir o splash no boot 

 *Quote:*   

> A propósito, ta tentando ativar framebuffer no pentium 100?

 

No Pentium 233 não vamos ofender o animal que muito tem feito, neste caso e num pentium 3 a 1000 e uns trocos.

O pentium 233 tem o bootsplash que era o que havia na ultima vez que lhe mexi e tem o lilo mas como eu não copiei nenhum ficheiro do pentium 233 para o pentium 3 não percebo como me pudesse ter influenciado no append ....

No pentium 233 coloquei framebuffer e o bootsplash porque era apenas mais uns minutos para quem estava a configurar o quingy que se bem me lembro não deu quase problemas .....

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

E só para dizer que após remover o append e colocar tudo numa linha tal como indicaste ficou exactamente como devia  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Obrigado pela ajuda eu já estava as voltas com isto a dois dias sem perceber onde estava o erro   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Só por curiosidade o GRUB não deveria ter alguma espécie de erro/mensagem no arranque pelo facto de lá ter colocado uma linha com o append   :Question: 

Algo do tipo comando invalido ou comando desconhecido   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## thiagonunes

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Só por curiosidade o GRUB não deveria ter alguma espécie de erro/mensagem no arranque pelo facto de lá ter colocado uma linha com o append  :?:
> 
> 

 

Seria interessante mesmo que tivesse.

Fiz uns testes aqui e pelo que vi o grub filtrou do arquivo de configuração todas as linhas inválidas. Faça o teste para você ver, coloque uma linha append <alguma coisa> no arquivo e aperte 'e' no grub, na entrada do menu correspondente. A linha append não estará lá.

Você também não precisa reiniciar o computador para isso (acho que isso você sabe), é só rodar o grub como root a partir do console e rodar o comando "configfile (hd0,4)/boot/grub/grub.conf" (imagino que seu grub.conf esteja nesse lugar).

 *Quote:*   

> Eu testei com vesafb-tng porque no manual diz que esta e mais recente e como o comando splash_manager --theme=gentoo --cmd=set --tty=1 funciona não testei vesafb.
> 
> 

 

A, claro, sempre que possível eu também uso o vesafb-tng. A propósito, o kernel já evoluiu umas 3 ou 4 versões desde que eu vi que o vesafb-tng não funcionava nessas placas de vídeo via, tenho que testar de novo.

 *Quote:*   

> Neste momento prefiro não me vou pronunciar pois estou a tentar dar um jeito de conseguir hibernação no Gentoo e ainda estou a fazer testes .... ou a partir pedra como preferires .... :wink: :wink: 
> 
> 

 

Ah, hibernação, é muito bom, eu uso em casa. Dá pra deixar um emerge world rodando e mandar hibernar, quando retorna da hibernação tudo continua de onde parou. É bom que se outra pessoa vai usar o computador eu não preciso estar junto pra mandar o emerge world continuar :P. Sem falar que o sistema inicia em uns 12 segundos.

Mas já vou avisando, nem tudo são flores, o módulo da nvidia é incompatível com hibernação, ou seja, você tem que estar com o X derrumado na hora de hibernar (a não ser que sua placa de vídeo não seja nvidia ou que você use o módulo nv, com o nv funciona normalmente). Além disso as interfaces de rede e os módulos de som precisam ser reiniciados depois da hibernação, senão também não funcionam.

Ah, claro, volta e meia a máquina dá um pau louco quando volta da hibernação, aí tem que apertar o reset e fazer um boot normal mesmo, mas isso é coisa que acontece +- uma vez a cada duas semanas.

Eu segui esse howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

Sobre a opção readonly, você também não precisa usar num servidor de redes, o que eu quiz dizer é que para um linux iniciando num computador PC a partir da HD essa opção não faz diferença. No caso, o que torna esse computador um "servidor" é apenas os programas que estão rodando nele.

 *Quote:*   

> O pentium 233 tem o bootsplash que era o que havia na ultima vez que lhe mexi e tem o lilo...
> 
> 

 

Ta na hora de dar uma atulizada nesse pentium 233. Ta usando kernel 2.4 ainda?

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fiz uns testes aqui e pelo que vi o grub filtrou do arquivo de configuração todas as linhas inválidas. Faça o teste para você ver, coloque uma linha append <alguma coisa> no arquivo e aperte 'e' no grub, na entrada do menu correspondente. A linha append não estará lá.
> 
> Você também não precisa reiniciar o computador para isso (acho que isso você sabe), é só rodar o grub como root a partir do console e rodar o comando "configfile (hd0,4)/boot/grub/grub.conf" (imagino que seu grub.conf esteja nesse lugar).
> ...

 

Por acaso não sabia que podia chamar o menu sem reiniciar sempre utilizei o lilo (que precisa de reiniciar tanto quanto sei) só tentei usar o GRUB no Gentoo mas no meu antigo PC (o pentuim 233) ele não funcionou por mais que eu tentasse ... na altura perdi dias com ele o problema devia ser outro que não a configuração pois o GRUB simplesmente recusava instalar-se na mbr .....

Na altura testei o lilo que funcionou a primeira e nunca mais deu problemas e o mais simples que pode haver .....

Neste PC resolvi por o grub mas não vou mentir estive umas duas horas as voltas com as configurações primeiro que funciona-se ... aquela historia dos 1 e 0 com a ordem das partições e discos deu-me outra vez a volta ..... mas acabei por conseguir entender-me .... e desta vez não deu qualquer problema com a instalação na mbr ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, hibernação, é muito bom, eu uso em casa. Dá pra deixar um emerge world rodando e mandar hibernar, quando retorna da hibernação tudo continua de onde parou. É bom que se outra pessoa vai usar o computador eu não preciso estar junto pra mandar o emerge world continuar . Sem falar que o sistema inicia em uns 12 segundos.
> 
> Mas já vou avisando, nem tudo são flores, o módulo da nvidia é incompatível com hibernação, ou seja, você tem que estar com o X derrumado na hora de hibernar (a não ser que sua placa de vídeo não seja nvidia ou que você use o módulo nv, com o nv funciona normalmente). Além disso as interfaces de rede e os módulos de som precisam ser reiniciados depois da hibernação, senão também não funcionam.
> ...

 

Ainda estou a digerir alguns manuais e erros ......  mas vou passar a pratica dentro de algum tempo ......

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sobre a opção readonly, você também não precisa usar num servidor de redes, o que eu quiz dizer é que para um linux iniciando num computador PC a partir da HD essa opção não faz diferença. No caso, o que torna esse computador um "servidor" é apenas os programas que estão rodando nele.
> 
> 

 

Concordo qualquer PC pode ser servidor desde que de conta do recado ....

 *Quote:*   

> Ta na hora de dar uma atulizada nesse pentium 233. Ta usando kernel 2.4 ainda?

 

Sim tem kernel 2.4 mas só lhe vou mexer se conseguir substituir a board que ta mesmo nas ultimas e só depois de ter este PC a 100% ... um de cada vez tenho de ter pelo menos um operacional   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Fora do topico por acaso não me podes recomendar um programa para redimensionar discos  com partiçoes ext3 ??? 

Fiz a duplicação do disco deste PC que tinha 20 GB 5400rpm para um de 40 GB 7200rpm mas o Norton Ghost deixou 4 GB de espaco livre no fim do disco  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   embora eu não tenha percebido porque   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Já tentei PQMagic mas ele não gosta de ext3   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  tentei Acronis disk editor mas está a recusar-se mexer na partição ext3   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  coisa que eu já tinha feito há uns tempos noutro PC sem problemas   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

////////////////////// EDITED ////////////////////////////

Esquece a referencia ao re-particionamento do disco já resolvi a questão, arranquei com o LiveCD fiz "e2fsck -fv /dev/hda6"  e depois o Acronis disk manager ja funcionou ...

Parece que o Norton Ghost deixou um inode danificado .... coisa que o e2fsck resolveu   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thiagonunes

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Por acaso não sabia que podia chamar o menu sem reiniciar sempre utilizei o lilo (que precisa de reiniciar tanto quanto sei) só tentei usar o GRUB no Gentoo mas no meu antigo PC (o pentuim 233) ele não funcionou por mais que eu tentasse ... na altura perdi dias com ele o problema devia ser outro que não a configuração pois o GRUB simplesmente recusava instalar-se na mbr .....
> 
> 

 

As vezes o grub da um certo trabalho pra entrar na mbr. Aqui um guia sobre os erros do grub: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

----------

